# Another round of trouble in Greece



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

The link provided has a pretty good photo journal of the current uprising in Athens. The people are taking to the streets one more time.

This will be one story to watch in the near future.

I ask what will it take for people in America to take to the streets like this? Although the Greeks have a history of protesting, I would assume that as things continue to change here in America, there will be a boiling point in the future.

Athens riots: Police fire tear gas and protesters hurl Greek yoghurt | Mail Online


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I think we have a long way to go before there will be anything like that here.
Can't get that many people excited about the same subject. Everyone here is still in blaming the other side mode.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

You mean its not the other side? Wait, which side am I on?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The main problem in Greece is the same as here. There is one side that wants government to give them something for nothing and they dont care who has to pay for it and the other side that wants government to leave them the hell alone and quit taking what they worked hard for to give it to someone else.

I firmly sit in the second group.

This is the crap that gets my goat!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> The main problem in Greece is the same as here. There is one side that wants government to give them something for nothing and they dont care who has to pay for it and the other side that wants government to leave them the hell alone and quit taking what they worked hard for to give it to someone else.
> 
> I firmly sit in the second group.
> 
> This is the crap that gets my goat!


I feel the same, firmly in the second group.
Seems like the first group is getting larger all the time.
Some day there won't be enough people in the second group to provide for the first group. Then we will see riots in the streets. It will be the first group doing the rioting.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Agree that it will be the first group to take to the streets first. Many more people are joining their ranks every day. All it will take is a few unbalanced people during a rally or peaceful demonstration for things to turn ugly real quick.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> The link provided has a pretty good photo journal of the current uprising in Athens. The people are taking to the streets one more time.
> 
> This will be one story to watch in the near future.
> 
> ...


 Americans taking to the streets?Ain't gonna happen until its tool late.

I had hope with the tea party [even it was security instead of liberty],then the politions highjacked what was a grass roots org.

Most are either running into their bunkers or in denial.

"If you will not fight for right when you can easily in without bloodshed;if you will not fight when your victory is sure and not too cosly;you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival.There may even be a worse case.You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory,because it is better to perish than to live as slaves."

Some say Winston Churchhill wrote this others say the author is unknown.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> I feel the same, firmly in the second group.
> Seems like the first group is getting larger all the time.
> Some day there won't be enough people in the second group to provide for the first group. Then we will see riots in the streets. It will be the first group doing the rioting.


No doubt you are correct! I hope that by that time I am sitting out on the front porch of a little cabin in the backwoods instead of where I currently reside.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I had hope with the tea party [even it was security instead of liberty],then the politions highjacked what was a grass roots org.


You know, I have heard people say that the tea party has been hijacked and all this stuff but I dont think so. When a bunch of folks get together to demonstrate their desires for something like the tea party did then there are going to inevitably be big names that try to co-opt it and make it seem as though the original group (tea party) supports them. Its just going to happen to any large group.

My point is that just because someone claims to be 'the tea party candidate' or 'tea party member' doesnt mean that the original group or even the current group supports them wholeheartedly or unconditionally. The tea party is still a good thing as long as individuals are gathering to support freedom, liberty and the rule of law. No matter what big names try to say about it. The important thing is that there are others who believe like we (tea partiers) do -- it emboldens us to get together and yell and scream what we believe! Its a good thing which hopefully emboldens those thinking of running for office that always thought they never had a chance cause nobody thinks like they do -- they realize there is a whole constituency that thinks like they do.

Thats my 2 cents...


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> No doubt you are correct! I hope that by that time I am sitting out on the front porch of a little cabin in the backwoods instead of where I currently reside.


I am already there. Not quite as backwoods as I would have liked to be.
I gave it some deep thought last year as to why I was working. Couldn't come up with any good reasons to work and a lot of good reasons not to.
My Christmas present to myself was to stop working. Wish I would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> You know, I have heard people say that the tea party has been hijacked and all this stuff but I dont think so. When a bunch of folks get together to demonstrate their desires for something like the tea party did then there are going to inevitably be big names that try to co-opt it and make it seem as though the original group (tea party) supports them. Its just going to happen to any large group.
> 
> My point is that just because someone claims to be 'the tea party candidate' or 'tea party member' doesnt mean that the original group or even the current group supports them wholeheartedly or unconditionally. The tea party is still a good thing as long as individuals are gathering to support freedom, liberty and the rule of law. No matter what big names try to say about it. The important thing is that there are others who believe like we (tea partiers) do -- it emboldens us to get together and yell and scream what we believe! Its a good thing which hopefully emboldens those thinking of running for office that always thought they never had a chance cause nobody thinks like they do -- they realize there is a whole constituency that thinks like they do.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents...


 I was one of the first to join the tea party.Then it got to where it was more of a Palin lobby. Palin and her firend Jogn MCCain is for amnesty,which I consider the biggest threat and most important issue concerning our nation is the out of control immigration and wide open borders.

I did bring it up at one of our meetings,but once a group of people have an idol,they will deny any facts against them.

We need to find someone good for America,we don't need any more entertainers.or polititions who have grown up in office while the nations problems escalate.

I'd like to see a new comer that has'nt ben infected by power.I keep voting with hope and gettign the same piece of crap as the last tiem and the nation gets further downhill.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> I am already there. Not quite as backwoods as I would have liked to be.
> I gave it some deep thought last year as to why I was working. Couldn't come up with any good reasons to work and a lot of good reasons not to.
> My Christmas present to myself was to stop working. Wish I would have done it a long time ago.


I like working but I would like to keep more of what I earn. I know there are a lot of folks who would just like to be working... unemployment being what it is. That being said, eventually I will want to slow it down a little. I am still relatively young but my parents are at the point where they busted their ass all their lives and have little to show for it. They have run businesses and such, helped out their kids get started in life, etc... but now they have little.

It could be an interesting read to hear how you managed to be able to just stop working -- not that I need pry into your personal business. I know it can be done but there is usually a lot of sacrafice that comes with that decision and hopefully, for you, a lot of freedom.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I was one of the first to join the tea party.Then it got to where it was more of a Palin lobby. Palin and her firend Jogn MCCain is for amnesty,which I consider the biggest threat and most important issue concerning our nation is the out of control immigration and wide open borders.
> 
> I did bring it up at one of our meetings,but once a group of people have an idol,they will deny any facts against them.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying and agree with you but the fact is that your 'tea party' isnt my 'tea party' simply because its made up of individuals with decentralized power. I sure didnt vote for John McShame/Palin nor did I vote for Obama. I did vote. Anyway... the tea party has changed the whole national conversation and it has changed it for the good... hopefully some actual policy changes come out of it and even some fresh faces that arent political hacks. Time will tell.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I like working but I would like to keep more of what I earn. I know there are a lot of folks who would just like to be working... unemployment being what it is. That being said, eventually I will want to slow it down a little. I am still relatively young but my parents are at the point where they busted their ass all their lives and have little to show for it. They have run businesses and such, helped out their kids get started in life, etc... but now they have little.
> 
> It could be an interesting read to hear how you managed to be able to just stop working -- not that I need pry into your personal business. I know it can be done but there is usually a lot of sacrafice that comes with that decision and hopefully, for you, a lot of freedom.


A year ago I started thinking about stopping working. I was very lucky. I made a couple of investments that made a lot more than I was expecting.
One investment I didn't have to pay taxes on and that saved me quite a bit.
I was making more off the investments than I was making at work.
Several years ago I paid off every single bill I had. Now the only thing I have to pay is utilities and insurance. I raise quite a bit of what I eat so my grocery bill is not much.
I found out that I don't need much to have a good life.
I do more work now than I ever did when I had a job but it is for myself.
Lots more fun and I can see the results of my labor.

I tried to get a couple of friends to make the same investments I did but they listened to others. They are still working.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I hear what you are saying and agree with you but the fact is that your 'tea party' isnt my 'tea party' simply because its made up of individuals with decentralized power. I sure didnt vote for John McShame/Palin nor did I vote for Obama. I did vote. Anyway... the tea party has changed the whole national conversation and it has changed it for the good... hopefully some actual policy changes come out of it and even some fresh faces that arent political hacks. Time will tell.


 Our economy is shot.it was destroyed by both parties.The imposter in the White Hut is no more to blame than the other barbaraens before him.

But I do understand where your comign from too.I got a call last week about a TP meeting.Won't be able to go to this one,but will try to make the next one.

We need a 'Mr.Smith Goes To Washington'.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> A year ago I started thinking about stopping working. I was very lucky. I made a couple of investments that made a lot more than I was expecting.
> One investment I didn't have to pay taxes on and that saved me quite a bit.
> I was making more off the investments than I was making at work.
> Several years ago I paid off every single bill I had. Now the only thing I have to pay is utilities and insurance. I raise quite a bit of what I eat so my grocery bill is not much.
> ...


Congrats on that. I think its a good move. I have made investments and they are still going up but I didnt have much to invest to begin with. I believe I will be working for the man in some way or another for the next 30+ years anyway unless TSHTF in which case I may well be better off


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Its funny, I was talking to my sister yesterday about the mess in Greece (she now lives in London) and she said "Americans are way too comfortable" to start rioting/protesting in the streets like that. The Greek system is so over the top socialist (The Greek president, who is also the head of their socialist party and was educated in the states) that it was too easy to say "And they werent too comfortable there living on the dole?"
I'll get more insight from my BIL on Saturday, hes actually British, I wanna hear his take on it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

A Personal Report From Greece: 'We Are Doomed'

"We Are Doomed" - An On The Ground Report From Greece


----------



## floridacracker (Jun 25, 2011)

amen brother...now is the time to prepare... the fight is soon to be on...it's only a matter of what starts it....or who?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Yikes!*

2 year greek bond is paying...
wait for it...
42%!!!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

power said:


> I am already there. Not quite as backwoods as I would have liked to be.
> I gave it some deep thought last year as to why I was working. Couldn't come up with any good reasons to work and a lot of good reasons not to.
> My Christmas present to myself was to stop working. Wish I would have done it a long time ago.


I quit a good while back too. Got tired of seeing all the big wheels (welfare rims and tires) rolling around town all night while I was working. I may not be making as much, but at least I am not paying any of them to play on my dime either.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's getting scary in Greece. Just check out this article:

20 Signs Of Imminent Financial Collapse In Europe


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Coming to us...or already here???? From SHTFplan.com*

On the ground report from Greece by Manos
September 11, 2011

&#8230;It's very important because all our discussions and postings seem to come true.

After our socio-fascist government implemented all of Germany's directives, the Greek people have come to an absolute desperation and poverty.

What is also outrageous is the fact that are own government has passed the message to the global banksters and other nations that Greek people are
lazy and incapable.

Today, after two years of screwing and pressing us, most households and businesses have stopped paying. Stopped paying taxes, utility bills, toll fees, or anything else related to the government.

Two hours ago, this same government announced a new property tax (added to the 2 previous ones). This one will be calculated on every and each household, business, cottage, or even a barn for animals. It will be 4 euros per square meter calculated immediately, to be paid by this December the latest.

Once again let me tell you that we are not a lazy nation or useless people.

This has to do with some 4% of the working force, and all of them public servants who were hired by each government in order to gain votes for its next election campaign. So what's actually happening is the same person who hired those people, now tries to persuade the rest of the nation that they are incapable.

The steps were very wisely thought out and implemented by the globalists.

They made fools out of us 
They turned one against the other. 
They decreased salaries and wages. 
They increased prices of necessary goods. 
They put us into poverty. 
Now they demonize property by implementing more and more taxes 
The next steps are to force us sell our properties to German and Chinese companies, and create jobs in German and Chinese factories for the thousands of hungry. 
Please Mac, pass the message. Your people must learn from our suffering.

We are finished.

Alert yor friends, relatives, co-workers.

Be safe and stay alert. It's coming.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

More news about Greece.

Europe's debt crisis prompts central banks to provide dollar liquidity | Business | guardian.co.uk

"Under the terms of the deal, banks will be able to bid for unlimited amounts of US dollars at fixed interest rates in three separate auctions. The first of these will be on 12 October."

So essentially the Federal Reserve will crank up the printing press and create as many dollars as necessary. That's what most people expect. That will lead to more inflation and less confidence in the dollar as a reserve currency.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We had a day or two of optimism about the Greek bailout but it looks like it's starting to unravel already.

EU leaders race to save eurozone deal - FT.com

Here's part of it:

European leaders are racing to save the latest rescue plan for the eurozone after financial markets reeled on Tuesday on fears that Greece's proposal to hold a referendum on its second bail-out package could lead to a disorderly default by Athens.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Soon the World will run out of options to fix this mess we are in. The EU today is tell Greece there will be no alternative to the cut backs required to receive this money. The people of Greece have said no cuts and have demostated their wishes with riots etc. Things are not looking good. All we have to go by is the censored news the media puts out. So we really don't know all the goings on of the financial world and how desperate things really are. Does not look good.

Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think the Eurozone should just say, "Your on your on".

Greece is not alone in their $$$ problems though. With the "Government can do it all Attitude" that Europe has, it will have these sorts of problems for the foreseeable future. 50 years old state sponsored retirement? Come on man...

Jimmy


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone pointed out how Germany was able to overtake all of Europe through economic means after failing through military means.


----------

